# Old-School Surefire's...Let's See Them!!!



## angelofwar (May 30, 2011)

There's a Rare and Unusual SF thread, but not an Old-School one...let's see them, and any stories behind them!

9Z w/ A20, 9Z, "Guardian", and 6Z (@ Size-15, was the original Guardian ever designated as a D3??? Or did it later pick up the name D3???)







L6, last Gen KL3 w/ Fresnel Lens (the best one made IMO), and a 3-Flats C3 (S/N A003058) with 1st Gen KL5 (Lux-V)






1st Gen M3 (S/N A00180) and 3rd Gen M3 (S/N A07753) w/ KL2 (S/N A00528)











E1-SG "Tear-Drop", C2 "3-Flats", 3rd Gen (?) E2L w/ KL1, and an L2.






Let's see some more!!!


----------



## LE6920 (May 30, 2011)

Some of my old school ones.


----------



## Sparky's Magic (May 30, 2011)

@ angelofwar,
Thanks for sharing. These are magnificent pieces, each and every one, and as a collection, simply astounding. Congratulations! :thumbsup:


----------



## angelofwar (May 30, 2011)

Nice classic users there, LE! I'm still trying to get my hands on some older 6 models. Those look like they could tell some stories!

Thanks Sparky!


----------



## Solscud007 (May 30, 2011)

I had actually created a thread a while ago but here it is.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-or-Laser-Products-ONLY&highlight=Cross+hairs


----------



## DimeRazorback (May 30, 2011)

Just received another old school M6.

I'll get some shots up later :thumbsup:


----------



## angelofwar (May 30, 2011)

Solscud007 said:


> I had actually created a thread a while ago but here it is.
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-or-Laser-Products-ONLY&highlight=Cross+hairs



I've always liked the look of the old 9N Solscud...the black and silver look! I must have been out of pocket when ya started that one. That E1/E2 are very impressive as well! I think that was when the E-Series were at there best, as far as appearance goes.


----------



## angelofwar (May 30, 2011)

DimeRazorback said:


> Just received another old school M6.
> 
> I'll get some shots up later :thumbsup:



Please do, DRB! I prefer the name "Magnum-Light" to Guardian...always though it was more fitting...since people don't carry M6's for "defense" purposes, per-se.


----------



## DimeRazorback (May 30, 2011)

I'll do some family shots too... 4 M6's now  Three of which are smooth bezel versions 

I love the smooth bezels... look so much better! More traditional imo.


----------



## angelofwar (May 30, 2011)

Yes! That's what I love about that 1st gen M3 I posted. I mean, the slight crenullations are nice, but, who really "accidentally" leaves a flashlight on??? That's like leaving your car running after you get out...the flat bezels look more robust, and just make the look like circa' 1940's "machines"...real TOOLS!!! The newer one's are made to look to high-speed/low drag, if that makes any sense.


----------



## DimeRazorback (May 30, 2011)

It sure does make sense and I agree 100%

To me the smooth bezels look just that, as if they are from the 40's. Nice and traditional looking. Simple, smooth, clean look.

To me the M4 with smooth bezel is the best, most traditional looking Surefire there is. I have one, and I am always looking for more!

Pics are uploading now


----------



## DimeRazorback (May 30, 2011)

Here we go, not my best shots but ok.

Starting off with the new M6 I received today 






Here is my "oldest" M6  with my new one in the background.











All 4 M6's











Group shot of some of my old school lights  I love 9N's!!






My old school M4 with 2010 M4 behind.






My 9N's all received new last year 











M6's again


----------



## angelofwar (May 31, 2011)

Man!!! very nice lights the DRB! I think you have a first and second gen m6...I noticed on my 1st and 3rd M3, with the "Laser Beam" title, the only thing that changed was the lettering. My 1st Gen one appears to have italicized lettering, while the 3rd gen one has block lettering, just like you M6. These are some pristine examples! From the 5th Pic, I'm gonna guess from left-to-right:

2nd Gen, 1st Gen, 3rd Gen, and 4th Gen.

I also like the M4! I think that laser beam etching reminds me of Aliens (the 2nd one in the series). I prefer that look to the newer "in your face" style. Also, nice collection of 9N's...neat to see all the minute changes, knowing that that version of the 9N wasn't around long, it's neat to see how much SF was growing and changing things at that time.

Very Nice, and Thanks DRB!


----------



## DimeRazorback (May 31, 2011)

Cheers mate! :thumbsup:

With the M6's, I have a feeling that the non Italic Magnumlight is the first gen. 
There are a number of differences:

The Turbohead is shorter with a metallic ring inside the head rather than plastic.
The tailcap is labelled "Laser Products Fountain Valley, CA SURE-FIRE"
It has the old crosshair logo (serial number A000360)
The ano is different to any other SF I have had my hands on. It has a lighter and more matte appearance/feel. 
The tailcap/body are also "missing" the circle marking for locking out. 
The lens doesn't have a retaining ring, it is pop in/out.
This one also came with the coloured anodised bulbs rather than black.

It's my favorite


----------



## RedLED (May 31, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> Yes! That's what I love about that 1st gen M3 I posted. I mean, the slight crenullations are nice, but, who really "accidentally" leaves a flashlight on??? That's like leaving your car running after you get out...the flat bezels look more robust, and just make the look like circa' 1940's "machines"...real TOOLS!!! The newer one's are made to look to high-speed/low drag, if that makes any sense.



Boy do I know what you mean! 

Sometimes there things that look like kid stuff...And, back to you with, do you know what I mean?


----------



## angelofwar (May 31, 2011)

Yep! These old SF's look like something from an "Industrial Age"...not an "IPod Age". I really like the "stepped down" bodies of the 9Z's as well, not to mention the older "bronze" look of early SF's.


----------



## angelofwar (May 31, 2011)

DimeRazorback said:


> Cheers mate! :thumbsup:
> 
> The Turbohead is shorter with a metallic ring inside the head rather than plastic.



I didn't notice that at first glance, but looking at the bottom pic, I can see how close the lens is to the edge of the bezel, and how short the front rim is. My M3 is built exactly the same way. You may have every model of M6 made...although, I though I saw one that just read "MAGNUM LIGHT" on the side, and an error one that read "MAGNNUM", IIRC??? (Although that's not a model, per-se...). At least you can afford that many M6's! LOL!


----------



## DimeRazorback (May 31, 2011)

I'm still looking for one of the "MAGNUMTLIGHT" ones!

I've only seen a few pictures of them.


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 7, 2011)

Any body else out there got some oldies to show us???


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 8, 2011)

Got my Semi-Old School M6 in today (Big thanks, Kelmo!)...It's old-school enough to be a Magnum light and have a Laser Products MB20. It appears to be from the same time frame as my 3rd gen M3 (although the 2nd gen M3 didn't last too long on the production line) seen on the left. M6 has the same front and back side markings as my M3 "Surefire" and "Millennium Series/M6 Magnumlight"











Goes good with the "Old School Books", eh???

"Magnum" Light seems more fitting, since magnum refers to essentially anything over-powered (i.e. .44 vs .44 magnum)


----------



## Meganoggin (Jun 8, 2011)

My Round bodies, before I got my 3P - seen in another thread.


----------



## TIME1200 (Jun 14, 2011)

my old-school surefire 

">

">

">


----------



## Tempest UK (Jun 15, 2011)

Very nice E2


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 16, 2011)

TIME1200 said:


> my old-school surefire
> 
> ">
> 
> ...


 

Very cool. What is the one below the 6BL? Isnt it a IR illuminator?

I like the POLICE one too. What is it? 6P with shock isolating bezel?


----------



## Tempest UK (Jun 17, 2011)

Solscud007 said:


> Very cool. What is the one below the 6BL? Isnt it a IR illuminator?


 
Looks like a 3DL with a Z21 TailCap.


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 17, 2011)

Mind elaborating? What is a 3DL? Oh and I made a mistake. The 6BL is not a 6BL but the 3BL. 1x123 baton light.


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 17, 2011)

Very nice time1200! AFAIK, the botto one on the top pic is the old version of the M1 IR Illuminator (not sure the model number). Very nice!


----------



## PCC (Jun 17, 2011)

Here's an early picture of my 9N. If anyone wants I can take a better picture of it.


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice PCC! Like I told DRB, I like the black/silver mix match of the old 9N's...They look like they belong on the inside of a late 70's sports car...black leather and chrome!

@ "Big Head" (aka Meganoggin): A couple of time I've considered getting rid of my U505B, and everytime I see it assembled to a weaponlight with the old-school Z32's...Damn Sexy! As far as appearance goes, the old 660's are my favorite weaponlights.


----------



## Tempest UK (Jun 17, 2011)

Solscud007 said:


> Mind elaborating? What is a 3DL? Oh and I made a mistake. The 6BL is not a 6BL but the 3BL. 1x123 baton light.



The 3DL is/was an IR illuminator - the precursor of the M1.


----------



## Size15's (Jun 17, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> @ "Big Head" (aka Meganoggin): A couple of time I've considered getting rid of my U505B, and everytime I see it assembled to a weaponlight with the old-school Z32's...Damn Sexy! As far as appearance goes, the old 660's are my favorite weaponlights.


U0505B from the UxxyyB
If it was labelled on it's packaging as "U505B" then it was a tpyo.
I agree those old-school multi-remote switch Classic WeaponLights are pretty cool.
BTW, the 660 models featured a simple barrel mount for the M16/AR15 rifle. The generic (mountless) term for these Classic WeaponLights is "650-x" (where x is the switch option such as "650-0505B"


----------



## Size15's (Jun 17, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> 9Z w/ A20, 9Z, "Guardian", and 6Z (@ Size-15, was the original Guardian ever designated as a D3??? Or did it later pick up the name D3???)


Interesting - no LOTC, no Pyrex window, Pocketclip, laser etched "Guardian"...
It's a very early version of the D3, called the "D3 Guardian". I suppose it was introduced in 2001.

http://www.lpstactical.com/PD.htm

It belongs in the rare and unusual SureFire thread!

The D2 was always the "D2 Defender".

By 2002 the D2 and the D3 had been upgraded to LOTC, still Lexan window but with anti-roll hex bezel, and both the D2 and D3 were called "Defender".

And by 2003 they were both gone...


----------



## Size15's (Jun 17, 2011)

Tempest UK said:


> Looks like a 3DL with a Z21 TailCap.


Yep - I've rarely seen the 3DL and don't recall ever having seen it with the Z21 Closed-End TailCap [with Lanyard Attachment Point].
I'm pleased to see the photo and with the 3BL for context. Sweet!


----------



## Size15's (Jun 17, 2011)

TIME1200 said:


> [/URL]">



The 6P with Z32 was called the 6PS, and with the cool "Police" laser etching is effectively called 6PS-Police

These are rare and unusual rather than old-school... Especially the colourful ones! :nana:


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 17, 2011)

Size15's said:


> Interesting - no LOTC, no Pyrex window, Pocketclip, laser etched "Guardian"...
> It's a very early version of the D3, called the "D3 Guardian". I suppose it was introduced in 2001.
> 
> It belongs in the rare and unusual SureFire thread!
> ...



Looks like the "Guardian/Defender" had a pretty short legacy, eh? Thanks for the clarification Al!


----------



## angelofwar (Oct 11, 2012)

Btt... Any more old school ones show up in the CPF arena???


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey bud. I have a couple NIB 3Ps and some E lights. Pics to follow, tomorrow or asap.


----------



## eg1977 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Old school weapon light*

The person I bought this from had changed it from a 6 volt light to a 9 volt light. I changed it back to the original 6 volt system. I then upgraded the non-working P60 lamp to an XPE R4 pushing 1.4 or 1.5 amps.


----------



## Hellz (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: Old school weapon light*






I sold off all my incandescent Surefires ages ago, apart from the M3T as it was my favourite. When I did try to sell it recently no one was interested, sign of the times  

I miss the old Surefires as a collection, but there are more 'economical' options for everyday use now. However, my Nitrolon Olive Drab G2 sits by the back door and gets used daily, but that has an LED drop in, so not so old school


----------



## cland72 (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Old school weapon light*



Hellz said:


> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAEZo/BnOmS81yPVo/s720/for%20sale%20148.JPG
> 
> I sold off all my incandescent Surefires ages ago, apart from the M3T as it was my favourite. When I did try to sell it recently no one was interested, sign of the times
> 
> I miss the old Surefires as a collection, but there are more 'economical' options for everyday use now. However, my Nitrolon Olive Drab G2 sits by the back door and gets used daily, but that has an LED drop in, so not so old school



I run 2x17500 in my M3, that would be a great combo so long as you only run the MN10, or MN15 (Turbo). Guilt free incan lumens! It's funny how a 125 lumen MN10/15 will outthrow a 235 lumen M61. There will always be a place in my arsenal for a nice incan.


----------



## PCC (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Old school weapon light*

In addition to the 9N that I posted previously, I've picked up an M4 (I think it's old school) and an 8X. I have a second 8X in transit to me as well!


----------



## angelofwar (Oct 16, 2012)

jamesmtl514 said:


> Hey bud. I have a couple NIB 3Ps and some E lights. Pics to follow, tomorrow or asap.



Can'twait to see them, James!


----------



## angelofwar (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Old school weapon light*



PCC said:


> In addition to the 9N that I posted previously, I've picked up an M4 (I think it's old school) and an 8X. I have a second 8X in transit to me as well!



Nice lights! I like that 8X...never seen that bezel before either! Looks a lot older than most of the 8X's I've seen on here, so it may be worth a bit, especially considering the excellent condition. Minus the bezel that appears to be a bit bent, but nice none the less!


----------



## PCC (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Old school weapon light*

Looks like I need to take a better picture of these lights. I picked up that 8X on the MP some time earlier this year.


----------



## PCC (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Old school weapon light*



angelofwar said:


> Nice lights! I like that 8X...never seen that bezel before either! Looks a lot older than most of the 8X's I've seen on here, so it may be worth a bit, especially considering the excellent condition. Minus the bezel that appears to be a bit bent, but nice none the less!


I just did a search and I don't see anything different about this 8X other than that it has the crosshairs logo. The bezel is partially unscrewed in the picture so it looks like there's an extra bevel where it meets the body, but, it's on the body.


----------



## csshih (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: Old school weapon light*

can't have PCC having all the fun =)


----------



## 880arm (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Old school weapon light*

Here's a few, mostly round bodied P and Z series, with a D2, 8X, 9N, and newer 8AX Commander.






I'm pretty sure the 8AX is my lowest numbered Surefire (aside from limited edition items).


----------



## jh333233 (Nov 2, 2012)

My humble collection, From left to right:
E2e-SG
Old version E2D (Domed lens and 2-flat)
6P-GMG, tho it looks more like SG
9Z
http://s18.postimage.org/5ly6nouh3/DSCN6640.jpg


----------



## juandajuan (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: Old school weapon light*



880arm said:


> Here's a few, mostly round bodied P and Z series, with a D2, 8X, 9N, and newer 8AX Commander.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




would love to see them in action.whew!:devil:


----------



## jh333233 (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: Old school weapon light*

My scavenged E2DL, im surprised that ultrafire 17670 can fit!


----------



## Nukeguy7.62 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Old school weapon light*

Humble Start. Being a n00b, I didn't even know what the 650 was until I joined CPF! (hat tip Size15's:thumbsup:
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAABQ/4NXMTwwZo9U/w955-h521-p-k/lights.jpg


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## AutoTech (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: Old school weapon light*



csshih said:


> can't have PCC having all the fun =)



Seems odd that they include a Duracell battery? Thought they'd be surefire batteries!


----------



## PCC (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: Old school weapon light*

I believe that is because it predates Surefire branded CR123a's.


----------



## Glock 22 (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: Old school weapon light*

 Awesome






csshih said:


> can't have PCC having all the fun =)


----------



## d337944 (Jan 6, 2014)

*Old school weapon light*

Bump for this thread - these beauties just came in today, both almost mint! 

12ZM and 3P, the start of my "collectibles".


----------



## 880arm (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Old school weapon light*

:thumbsup: Congratulations Andrew. Those will make a fine start to a classic SureFire collection.

It's good to see this thread back to the top again. It needs more pictures of the classic (and collectible) SureFire classics. I will try to do my part by posting some pics later today or tomorrow.


----------



## luisma (Jan 7, 2014)

Here is a comparison of a few 6Z's all three are different from each other. 
Didn't even know this thread existed until now. Love my old Surefire's. 

Luis







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 880arm (Jan 8, 2014)

luisma said:


> Here is a comparison of a few 6Z's all three are different from each other.
> Didn't even know this thread existed until now. Love my old Surefire's.
> 
> Luis



Luis, I had you in mind when this thread was bumped to the top. I know you could fill it entirely with your own photos. Thanks for sharing the 6Z's. I only have two of the variants and did not realize there was a third.

Here's my contribution for the day - some classic turbo action . . .


----------



## Mr.Freeze (Jan 8, 2014)

WoW, this golden E2 just break my heart!


----------



## tobrien (Jan 8, 2014)

amazing photos! now we just need beamshots for historical sake on these really old lights


----------



## Helmut.G (Jan 25, 2014)

880arm said:


> Thanks for sharing the 6Z's. I only have two of the variants and did not realize there was a third.


+1

and holy  those smooth turboheads are f****** gorgeous


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Feb 5, 2014)

I think this one qualifies as old school 










And I had these guys laying around so I thought, why not add them to this great thread.


----------



## 880arm (Feb 5, 2014)

Beautiful stuff James! :thumbsup:


----------



## jamie.91 (Feb 5, 2014)

LOVE this thread! 

I wish I had a surefire 6


----------



## luisma (Feb 5, 2014)

James awesome looking lights I am jealous....🎉 
Crossfire logos....drooling....


----------



## Sean (Feb 12, 2014)

These are the old school Surefire's I've owned but later sold. I still have the pictures though!


----------



## 880arm (Feb 12, 2014)

Good stuff Sean. Glad to see more pics of these Old School lights


----------



## cenz (Feb 12, 2014)

Sean said:


> These are the old school Surefire's I've owned but later sold. I still have the pictures though!




Awesome classic! 

Also, I was impressed you post N62/MN21 beamshot on your geocities site in those years...


----------



## dinokay (Feb 15, 2014)

I have an older U2 in some kind of dark cherry colored body that accepts an 18650, anyone out there know anything about this one? I'll try to put up some pictures soon.

OK, just did my research on this one, it's just an older model. I just couldn't remember when I bought it.


----------



## Sean (Feb 17, 2014)

cenz said:


> Awesome classic!
> 
> Also, I was impressed you post N62/MN21 beamshot on your geocities site in those years...



When geocities stopped hosting for free & AOL stopped hosting for free my site was taken down. However, geocities has put it back up on their own and have put advertisements all over the bottom of each page. But it's still out there. Google "sean's flashlight site". Some of the pictures have vanished though. I still have them but I don't know if I can edit it anymore. I haven't tried.


----------



## luisma (Feb 17, 2014)

Guys I just received this one and I could not wait to share it. I am not a rechargeable light collector this 7Z is my second one but I could not pass this one up once I saw the condition of the complete package. Amazingly this light is going to turn 20 years old in one year; I cannot fathom someone keeping this whole setup for almost 20 years and in this pristine condition the rubber boot still has some of the powder that came with the light originally. 
The battery has some charge to it and it actually works and is able to take a charge. I do not know enough about rechargeable Surefire lights to know if you can still buy these batteries with the original Surefire logo, this one has the original Surefire Logo as you can see from the pictures but is inconceivable that this battery can be 20 years old and still take a charge. 
If anyone out there can clear up the battery mystery I would appreciate for those who don’t know including me. 
Enjoy this old beauty in going on my shelf tonight. 

Thanks for looking 
Luis


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Apr 6, 2014)

To the top!


----------



## bound (Apr 7, 2014)

6BL&3BL1


----------



## bound (Apr 7, 2014)

The the BK lights of my SureFire.
Front row from left to right:
U2-PP、UV-PK、D3-DEFENDER-KL3-BK、E2-BK、PKEF-5K、E1-BK、PKEF-8K、DEF1、A2-BK、V2、DEF3D
Back row from left to right:
6P-LED-USMC、U2、L7-BK、3P、6P、9Z、9Z、7Z、12ZM、12ZM、9NT、9N、6P-KT5-BK、6BL1、8X-Police、6P-Police、6P-Police、6R、6Z、6Z-NTI


----------



## luisma (Apr 8, 2014)

Brian wow very nice collection, love those Police lights. I know I am dreaming but I call dibs on those if you ever decide to sell them. Incredible buddy.

Luis


----------



## 880arm (Apr 9, 2014)

That's a whole lot of awesome in those photos Brian :twothumbs


----------



## bound (Apr 9, 2014)

luisma said:


> Brian wow very nice collection, love those Police lights. I know I am dreaming but I call dibs on those if you ever decide to sell them. Incredible buddy.
> 
> Luis


Hi Luis,
If I decide to sell "police", I will contact you, my good friend!
Maybe I can give you find some of the "police" again, I will inform you.:naughty:
Brian



880arm said:


> That's a whole lot of awesome in those photos Brian :twothumbs


HI 880arm,
Thank you for your appreciation.
I still have some, will be used to do.
Brian


----------



## bound (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## bound (Apr 21, 2014)

3BL


----------



## bound (Apr 21, 2014)

DARPA


----------



## el_Pablo (Apr 21, 2014)

two good old 6P, laser product.

Both got replacement lenses, the red one was in a terrible shape, so it got stripped down, bead blasted, machined, then anodized in red 25um.


----------



## luisma (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi Brian, 
Very nice 6P in red and that 3BL ohhh my goodness very nice!!!

Luis


----------

